# Polar A1 Pulsuhr Herzfrequenzmessgerät



## SAfloorsi (15. Dezember 2009)

Polar A1 Pulsuhr

zur Messung der Herzfrequenz

    * wenig gebraucht da Zweitgerät
    * große Anzeige
    * EKG-genaue Messung
    * Anzeige der Trainingsdauer
    * durchschnittliche Herzfrequenz
    * wasserdicht bis 30m
    * Lieferumfang: Pulsuhr, Brustgurt, Tasche, Bedienungsanleitung

eBay-Nr.: 190358265645

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190358265645


----------

